# Gloves for soldering



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Should have been wearing gloves the other day working in a tight place and a nice drip landed on my finger, almost burnt the house down from pulling back. 

I've been meaning to get myself a decent pair of gloves, I hate using the generic working glove. 

Anyone recommend a nice fitting glove for soldering?

Cheers.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, "You could act like a man!" :laughing:


I use the 14 dollar ones that home depot sells but I'm forever leaving them places so mostly, I just burn myself like you done did.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Man card, REVOKED


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

im careful when i solder so i never really burn myself, i find gloves to be a pita. but like nh said the 15$ gloves work great when you need em ( barley ever)


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't touch the joint.....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I always use latex...for feel of course.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I always use latex...for feel of course.


And ribbed for the bottle of mapp gas' pleasure?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Better get them up to the elbow.


We all have those little scars up and down our arms.
Either that or a guy ain't getting nothing done

I hate working in gloves.It removes an element of touch.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I always use latex...for feel of course.



I use the blue hi-risk gloves all the time. I'm always wiping the joint, customers ask me "where did you get those gloves from?" 


as they cannot believe I'm touching the joints while the solder is still liquified. 

Gotta be super fast, knock the drips of solder off the bottom side, cleans them up nicely.

Rag? Don't need a rag.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

I just use the regular old black jersey gloves so i can flick my joints without burning my fingers.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> And ribbed for the bottle of mapp gas' pleasure?


I turn them inside out for MY pleasure...

:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I burn myself cooking, so yeah I wear gloves when soldering.

I been using safety glasses lately too. I've had cast iron in my eye before when using a grinder to cut cast iron. That wasn't any fun. After the eye teared for a couple of days, I went to the eye doctor to have the cast iron spec removed. Of course by then it had rusted. Sorry for off-topic.

Back on topic. Now that I'm older, I really don't think PVC cement and purple primer, flux, etc. are good for you. If you read the labels on the PVC cement and primer, it says, 'may be absorbed through the skin.'

Back in the day, some guys used PVC cleaner to clean the glue off of their hands after we did an underground (groun rough). Back in those days purple primer wasn't yet code, so the cleaner was clear.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I never wear gloves for anything. I'll sometimes wear them for loading the truck on cold frosty mornings, just for warmth, but never ever for any kind of work. Can't stand the things.

EDIT: Oh ya, I guess I do wear heavy rubber gloves for the tiny bit of drain cleaning I do occasionally. That stuff is icky.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Not to derail the thread but safety glasses are a must when soldering, i like to wear latex gloves when I am doing Alot of gluing , glue and primer is not good for the body. But like others said gloves are a pita for soldering.


----------



## hottrodd (Nov 2, 2011)

I know what you mean by the scars on the arms. Had a guy toss some wet cold lead into the pot. It exploded up my arm. He didn't know any better had to peel it off. Can still see the scars 12 yrs latter.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't leave the house without safety glasses on. I've come close and seen too many nasty eye injuries in my time.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I use original mechanics gloves. I think Lowes has them for about 20.00.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

This HD aisle display always bothered me. He looks like a goof with those landscapers goggles!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This HD aisle display always bothered me. He looks like a goof with those landscapers goggles!


That display bothers me too, ain't no way he would be soldering in a garage here in Florida with them long pants and long-sleeve shirt. Those goggles are just plain goofy :laughing:


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

kellybhutchings said:


> I use original mechanics gloves. I think Lowes has them for about 20.00.


 
I use these too...


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Can you video that?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I wear gloves when soldering, glueing, digging, or anything that could cut or burn me. I hate cuts and I'm so good at getting them.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This HD aisle display always bothered me. He looks like a goof with those landscapers goggles!


Ask one of the guys in the orange aprons if they have any of the gloves like the guy in the poster...

Better yet, tell him you'd rather have tig gloves than stick gloves...:yes:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I always use latex...for feel of course.


LMAO!!:laughing:


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Found the ultimate glove for soldering. 
http://www.homedepot.com/Firm-Grip/...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Been using them for 2 weeks now, great in tight places, the studs really save your knuckles. 

Cheers


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Those look like them goofy bicycler gloves. :laughing:


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Those look like them goofy bicycler gloves. :laughing:


This is true, but once they are covered in filth, you start to feel manlier.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I rarely wear gloves while working and never while soldering. You think that hurt? Drop some silver on your arm and then we'll talk.






Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pigskin plumber said:


> Can you video that?


 
To whom are you asking


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> To whom are you asking


Oh that was to the flicking of the solder.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

pigskin plumber said:


> Oh that was to the flicking of the solder.


The skin on the tips of my first two fingers of my right hand is quite a bit tougher than my other fingers from wiping solder joints bare handed. I've gotten the occasional question or funny look but it just sizzles for a split second, that's all. 






Paul


----------



## Mr Jay (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't use them. All the feeling has been burned out of my hands in 35 years of soldering. Time to man-up!


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am going to make this real simple. If you are using anything OTHER then the following for soldering, well.....you should try it.

Jersey gloves!!! BUT....not just any Jersey glove.

It has to be 100% cotton. The cotton can take the heat long enough to flick the solder and have a neat joint. If you get a jersey glove with any polyester at all, it will burn and melt to your skin.

100% cotton, jersey gloves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

